# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Machine learning dataset for researchers, Yahoo Inc., Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Yahoo Inc.

Webscope datasets

----------


## Airicist

Article "Yahoo Releases Its Biggest-Ever Machine Learning Dataset To The Research Community"

by Sarah Perez
January 14, 2016

----------

